# Mit Powertaste fährt der Rechner nicht hoch



## kubilay (22. März 2004)

Hallo liebe Kollegen,

ich habe seid langem das folgende Problem. Eines Tages funktinoierte die Power Taste am Gehäuse nicht mehr, wie es sein sollte. Ich kann den PC damit ausschalten, nur es schaltet sich nicht komplett ab, die Lichter der  Laufwerke bleiben permanent an. Wenn ich den Rechner wieder anschalten möchte, tut sich nichts. Ich muss die Powertaste gedrückt halten und das Netzteil paarmal ein und wieder aus schalten damit es wieder hochfährt. Was kann es sein, vielleicht ist es leicht zu beheben, brauche hoffentlich nicht neues Gehäuse oder Netzteil zu kaufen.


----------



## server (22. März 2004)

Hi,

schau mal hier http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=150594&highlight=schalter 

Welches Mainboard hast du?


----------

